# Wann bekommt Ihr CS4?



## port29 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mich auten, ich bin einer der User, der tatsächlich eine Lizenz für das CS3 Studio hat. Vor fünf Tagen habe ich mir bei Adobe das Update auf CS4 bestellt und warte nun darauf. Doch komischerweise steht bei mir als voraussichtliches Ankunftsdatum der 4 Januar 2009. Ich habe bisher beim Adobe Support noch nicht angerufen. Aber mich interessiert, was bei den anderen steht, die bei Adobe etwas bestellt haben. Denn laut Ankündigungen sollte CS4 in wenigen Tagen herauskommen.


----------



## Michael Aringer (3. November 2008)

Hi, also ich werde voraussichtlich meinen Photoshop updaten. Das Datum hierfür ist laut Amazon der 12. November 2008. Servus, Michael


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. November 2008)

Hi,

Das Update sollte nun verfügbar sein. (Quelle)


----------



## Zimtgruen (7. November 2008)

Also ich hab schon so einiges gehört. In der Photoshop advanced steht ende diesen Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres und mein Freund hat gelesen Ende November und ich wollte mir gestern eine Testversion runterladen, aber auch da ist noch nichts da und ich hab mich eingetragen, dass ich Informationen bekomme, wenn es dasein sollte, also es sieht so aus, als ob da noch gar kein fester Termin besteht. Ich schätze aber, dass es spätestens im Januar da ist.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. November 2008)

Die Versionen sind ab sofort verfüg- und bestellbar. (Die deutsche Version gibt es bei Amazon ab 14. November)
Entweder direkt bei Adobe (wie ich oben schon schrieb...) oder über diverse Stores, bspw. Amazon.


----------



## port29 (8. November 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Die Versionen sind ab sofort verfüg- und bestellbar. (Die deutsche Version gibt es bei Amazon ab 14. November)
> Entweder direkt bei Adobe (wie ich oben schon schrieb...) oder über diverse Stores, bspw. Amazon.



Das Update habe ich ja schon direkt bei Adobe bestellt, noch in der Vorbestellungsphase. Nun sollte es ja schon verfügbar sein, doch die Lieferung lässt auf sich warten. Im Shop steht der Januar als Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum. Ich werde garantiert bis Januar nicht warten.

Auch der Support konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen. Die konnten auch keine Angaben zur Lieferzeit machen. 

Ich finde, Adobe könnte den Kunden etwas mehr Transparenz und Tracking gewähren, denn deren Preise sind alles andere als günstig!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. November 2008)

Du wirst früh genug an dein Update kommen; die ersten Boxen wurden schon verschickt.
Ich denke, Ende November solltest du dich an der neuen Version erfreuen können.


----------



## BSE Royal (10. November 2008)

Ich hatte meine CS4 Master Collection bereits Mitte September vorbestellt und Sie am Freitag Abend, als ich von der Photoshop Convention heim kam freudig vor meiner Zimmertüre entdeckt. 

Ich habe gerade ein 40-minütiges Videoreview zum neuen Photoshop in meinen Podcast eingepflegt. Es behandelt nicht nur die breit beworbenen großen Features, sondern auch die kleinen aber nützlichen verbesserungen und Neuerungen. Eine größere browseroptimierte Variante folgt die Tage.

Ich weiß nicht ob das nun als Spam aufgefasst wird, aber ich poste hier einmal den Link zu dem Podcast. Wenn er rausgelöscht wird bin ich niemandem böse.

- Podcast bei iTunes einsehen (Bei Gefallen freue ich mich über eine positive Bewertung im iTunes Store)

- Mit anderem Podcatcher einsehen

lg
bse


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. November 2008)

Sehr schickes Video bse. Habe dir auch gleich eine Bewertung über iTunes gesendet. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. November 2008)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:


> ... 40-minütiges Videoreview zum neuen Photoshop



Hi Philip,

nette EInführung, wenn auch echt sehr klein. 
Zu deinem "Problem" mit der neuen Option im Panel "Farbbereich auswählen":


Mach ein neues, leeres Bild und kleckse links unten und recht oben einen großen blauen Fleck hin.
Klick die neue Option in "Farbbereich auswählen" an und klicke in deinen rechten oberen Farbklecks.
Jetzt kannst du mit dem zusätzlichen Schieberegler den Bereich (Radius) einstellen, in dem die Auswahl auf ähnliche Farben reagieren soll. So kannst du also den linken unteren Klecks aus deiner Farbauswahl raushalten.

Viel Spaß mit all den neuen, kleinen Spielereien in Photoshop.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## BSE Royal (10. November 2008)

Hallo Martin,

nett Dich einmal wieder zu lesen.

Bzgl. den Farbgruppen. So Etwas hatte ich bei meinen Tests auch bereits überlegt, aber dann irritierte mich der Umstand, das nach dem Anklicken des Feldes ein zuvor kleinerer Auswahlbereich auf einmal größer wurde und Bildpartien aufgegriffen hat die zuvor garnicht beachtet wurden.

Vermutlich dann eine Einstellung der Regler. Allzu intuitiv empfinde ich diese Funktion allerdings nicht.

Lieben Gruß
Philip


----------



## port29 (10. November 2008)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, werde mir den Podcast Mittwoch Abend ansehen. 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Adobe momentan garnicht zufrieden bin. Ich komme mir vor, als würde man mich als Kunden nicht wirklich respektieren. Ich kaufe mir ein Premium Produkt für viel Geld und würde als Kunde auch gerne dementsprechend behandelt werden. Zwei Vorfälle von heute:

Ich habe heute beim Adobe Kundendienst angerufen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich irgendein Mitarbeiter persönlich um mich kümmert. Nach ca. 25 Min in der Warteschleife hatte ich auch jemanden dran. Er hat nichtmal nach meiner Kundennummer oder Bestellnummer gefragt, sondern einfach nur gesagt, dass ich CS4 Anfang nächster Woche bekommen werde. Dann hat er mich gefragt, ob er sonnst noch etwas für mich tun kann. Ich habe dann zurückgefragt, was er mir denn noch anbieten kann. Darauf er: Sie können ja ganz viel Geld auf mein Konto überweisen. Ich: Wieso? Er: Damit ich mir einen schönen Abend machen kann.

Knapp eine halbe Stunde später bekomme ich eine E-Mail.
Betreff: Shipping Confirmation email
Absender: Background Only ADOBEGW
Ohne Text, nur eine PDF Datei im Anhang.

Ich habe diese E-Mail schon fast aus dem Papierkorb rausgeholt, weil ich die vorher für Spam hielt und schon die Del Taste gedrückt habe. Inhalt der PDF Datei (habe meine persönlichen Daten mit *** zensiert, alles andere steht auch wirklich so in der Datei)



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***
> Das Produkt, das Sie im Adobe Das Produkt, das Sie im Adobe Store
> bestellt haben (Bestellnummer:***) from the Adobe Direct wurde per UPS verschickt am
> 27.10.2008.
> ...



Sorry, aber für mich ist es keine ausreichende Leistung.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. November 2008)

Und was erwartest Du? Dass du deinen eigenen Mitarbeiter bekommst, der dir die Füße massiert
und einen Cocktail reicht, während seine Assistentin dir leichtbekleidet mit der Palme Luft zufächelt?

Sorry, aber du bist nicht der Einzige, der sich dieses Produkt bestellt hat... und dafür, dass CS4 erst
Anfang nächsten Jahres auf deutsch herauskommen sollte, solltest du mal die Füße still halten.


----------



## port29 (10. November 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Und was erwartest Du? Dass du deinen eigenen Mitarbeiter bekommst, der dir die Füße massiert
> und einen Cocktail reicht, während seine Assistentin dir leichtbekleidet mit der Palme Luft zufächelt?



Ganz ehrlich: Ja! 
Wenn ich 900€ für das Update bzw. 2700€ für die Vollversion zahle, dann möchte ich dafür auch einen entsprechenden Service bekommen.

Vor einem Jahr habe ich mir eine Omega Uhr für 3.000€ gekauft. Während der ganzen Zeit waren die Mitarbeiter doch recht "nett" zu mir. So etwas nenn ich einen perfekten Service. Da macht das Einkaufen auch Spaß. Da war der Kunde tatsächlich König. 

Bei Adobe bekommt man für den gleichen Preis viel weniger Service und das finde ich nicht gut!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. November 2008)

Respekt, Aufmerksamkeit und Höflichkeit werden üblicherweise nicht mit Geld erkauft.
Wenn du glaubst, dass du wegen läppischen 900 Euro eine Sonderbehandlung brauchst,
dann gehst du am besten dahin, wo die roten Lampen glühen.

Nix für ungut, aber der Support hat sich offenbar darum gekümmert und dir die Tracking-Infos
zukommen lassen. Mehr gibts nicht und muss es auch nicht geben in diesem Fall.

Übrigens, es muss dich auch nicht verrückt machen, dass hier und da mal andere vor dir
eine neue Software bekommen. Das hat manchmal Gründe, manchmal ist es Zufall, nie
aber ist es irgendeine böswillige Absicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## port29 (10. November 2008)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Respekt, Aufmerksamkeit und Höflichkeit werden üblicherweise nicht mit Geld erkauft.



Wenn man Kunden nicht Respektiert oder unhöflich behandelt, dann hat man im Kundensupport nichts verloren.

Im Übrigen, es geht nicht ums Erkaufen von Respekt & Co., sondern um das Erkaufen von Service. Und wenn ich etwas bestelle, dann erwarte ich, das man mir zumindest einen ungefähren Liefertermin angibt. Es ist der Mindestservice, den ich erwarte.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. November 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe mich auch nicht über dein Anliegen bzgl. Service echauffiert, sondern über die Art, wie du es hier vorgetragen hast. Es darf im Bereich Kundenservice keine Unterschiede geben zwischen denen, die 35 Euro für einen Font bezahlen, denen die für 900 Euro ein Update kaufen oder denen, die eine Vollversion Master Collection oder Flash Media Interactive Server kaufen.

Und den Hinweis auf mit Geld verbundenes Anspruchsdenken hast du selbst geliefert mit der tollen Uhr. 

So, nu aber back to business. Viel Spaß mit der Software, wenn sie dann eintrudelt.


----------



## BSE Royal (11. November 2008)

Nur noch kurz als Ergänzung: 

Es gab bei Adobe massig Vorbestellungen zur CS4 und die Jungs am Telefonservice können klar nicht auf den Tag genau sagen wann die Logistik exakt welchen Kunden beliefern kann. Da wird eben der Reihe nach abgearbeitet und irgendwann ist man innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums selbst an der Reihe. In der Regel geht es aber flotter als man annimmt. 

Davon abgesehen: 

@Martin: Wie versprochen, das große Video zur CS4 ist nun auch regulär online auf Photozauber. Sogar mit rausgeschnittener ungewollter Pause in der Mitte. (Hatte ich beim Erstschnitt ganz übersehen)


----------

